# Cat is sick



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

My Cubby who I have posted on here before about seems sick. He had been to the vet already for being crabby and chasing another of my cats. He has a checkup and they said he was fine. He was a bottle feed so I am unsure if he's crabby because something is wrong or because of that...

Tonight he is off. He let me hold him without fighting for much longer than normal of course growling the whole time. He seems thinner, he was coughing or gagging. Unsure because my son saw it. His third eyelids are slightly exposed. When I pick him up he growls the most so am unsure if he hurts when I do it. He is also more lethargic. I have him in a separate room to be sure he is defecating normally. 

To make it more complicated, a few years ago I had a cat who had FIP. Of course I did not know it until my cats were exposed. And it is a possibility that is finally kicking in. I really hope not though, it would be very devastating for me. 

I will be calling the vet tomorrow but thought I'd get feedback from here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's been almost 2 months since he went to the vet, right? It could be something completely new and different. When that happened with Cleo, it was parasites, but the third eyelid is just a symptom and it could be dozens of things, including eye issues. 

I would definitely take Cubby to the vet tomorrow. I hope it's nothing serious. atback


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope the vet is able to determine what's wrong with Cubby. Third eyelid exposed, unusual grumpiness, losing weight and lethargy are all red flags to me that something's wrong. He's not Feline Leukemia Positive is he? Has he been tested? Thyroid also may off. He should be tested for that too.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franklin periodically displayed all 3 symptoms when is Inflammatory Bowel Disease (easily treatable) was undiagnosed.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Ended up at the vet who did an xray. He had something in his lungs presumably pneumonia. Bad news i they noticed his heart enlarged. Either heartworm or heart disease. They recommended going back in 2 wks for a new xray and if the heart is still enlarged doing a heartworm test. Then if that's ok a ekg test. Since he was exposed to feline leukemia I will be retesting him for that. (I tested him 6 mo after exposure but to be safe will do again. He did have feleuk vx but that's never 100%) This was way too much info than I wanted to hear. I never gave my cats heartworm medication because it is so rare in cats and now I might have killed him. 2 weeks is a long time to wait, I might just test him before that...


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I called another vet as he seemed worse. They said a cat with those symptoms the prognosis is poor even if treated. My regular vet said the same. I am heartbroken. You don't realize how much you love someone until you are faced with their possible death. Now I sit here and wonder if he isn't better tomorrow if I should bring him to the vet to let him go...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your news....that is so sad and devastating. It will be a difficult decision what to do. atback It is good that you got a second opinion. All the best to you and to Cubby.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and Cubby are going through this. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some more hopeful news soon.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I ditto Susan's sentiment and our all of our paws are crossed here, too


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I can understand how you must feel. Take care, you want to be in the best health yourself so you can be there for him when he needs it.


----------



## MyPancakes (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Cubby and your family are in my prayers. 

Even when prepare for the worst, you can still always hope for the best!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

The meds worked their magic. Cubby looks better today. He looked horrible last night. I talked to two techs today and they said heart disease is manageable through medication. I'm picking up a heartworm test tomorrow so will know more.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear he's at least looking a little better. Here's hoping more good news comes your way.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

He is heartworm negative. He has improved a bit today, but refusing any food so I forced him to eat a pedialyte meat sticks mash. I felt bad but he has to eat or he will not get better. I am convinced it is pneumonia and not heart disease but his next appt will tell. I have just added a humidifier to his room. 

Any advice would be wonderful.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to hear it's not heartworm...hope kitty feels better soon!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope Cubby is continuing to improve. Glad to heart you got a definitive diagnosis. Prayers for you and Cubby.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of Cubby's illness, Teasha. I have no advice to offer, but I wanted to let you know I was thinking of you both. I sure hope he improves rapidly and completely!

AC


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts. I am worrying again.  I've slept on the floor with him since he has been sick. I was stroking him and felt how thin he was which surprises me because I thought I would've noticed before. But I didn't and I was thinking there must be something else wrong if he's losing weight. He looks the same today but not any more better. I am worried.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

teasha said:


> You don't realize how much you love someone until you are faced with their possible death.


Aw, hun...I feel for you. I lost my Smokey last night to complications from FeLV. I just wanted to comment on what you said in the part I quoted. I just hope my Shmoo Boo knew how much he was loved.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Aw, hun...I feel for you. I lost my Smokey last night to complications from FeLV. I just wanted to comment on what you said in the part I quoted. I just hope my Shmoo Boo knew how much he was loved.


I bet he did know. Cats are smart. 

I see Cubby is worse and I feel worthless. I just force fed him and I feel awful doing it but feel like maybe he's not getting enough then he chokes. Ugh.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I took Cubby back to the vet and had a whole slew of tests run. Xray, serum, a blood panel and thyroid. It all sounded like he might have a chance until his kidneys were off the wall at 155. Then he did a urine tested and it showed his kidneys were barely working. His heart is still very enlarged. Cubby is also very dehydrated and thin. The vet suggested taking him home and calling him when I'm ready to put him down. (It will be this week.) The only thing that can save him is what he described as an animal ICU. I don't have that kind of money. I also think it would be unfair to torture Cubby with all of that and there's no guarantee. I am pretty upset about it as anyone would be, I cried the whole way back. My poor Cubby he's only 3.

While reading on this disease I see Ragdolls are prone to heart disease, I would like to know how to catch it early. I guess I'll have to talk to the vet about that later.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear, Teasha. Enjoy your time with him atback


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry. Our prayers are with you. Take care.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about Cubby. Unfortunately, sometimes we just can't help our pets and it's a weakness that has been inherited. When Cubby is no longer enjoying his life, you will know when it is time to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge. I truly believe that we will see our pets who've crossed over again some day.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry, prayers are with you and Cubby.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a note to say I am so sorry to hear about Cubby - thoughts and prayers for both of you....

Fran


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I, too, send you my thoughts and prayers of support as you go through this. I'm so sorry to hear that Cubby's is this ill. It's so hard to let our beloved furbabies go, most especially when they're so very young.

I'm so sorry, Teasha.

AC


----------

